# B&H Photo Passover Holiday Schedule



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

```
<strong>SuperStore & Offices</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>B&H will be closed starting at 6pm ET on Sun April 9.</li>
<li>We will reopen at 9am on Wed April 19.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Online Orders</strong></p>
<p>Online ordering will pause during the following holiday observance periods:</p>
<ul>
<li>7:15pm Fri April 7 until 8:45pm Sat April 8</li>
<li>7:15pm Mon April 10 until 8:45pm Wed April 12</li>
<li>7:30pm Fri April 14 until 9pm Sat April 15</li>
<li>7:30pm Sun April 16 until 9pm Tues April 18</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Shipping</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Orders placed before 4pm on Sun April 9 will be processed prior to the holiday closing.</li>
<li>Orders placed after this time will be processed when we reopen on Wed April 19.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Store Pickup</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Store Pickup orders placed up to 1 hour before store closing time will be available for same-day pickup until store closes.</li>
<li>Store Pickup orders placed within 1 hour of store closing, or while the store is closed, will be available for pickup 45 minutes after the store reopens.</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://bhpho.to/2mrnL4l">Visit B&H Photo before the holidays begin to be sure your items are shipped in time.</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## slclick (Apr 5, 2017)

Oy Vey, I better get my Panny Leica 12-60 ordered before the Seder starts!


----------

